# Rubbing my butt



## Lucretia (Jun 11, 2012)

Made you look!

The mountain's out and it's 69 degrees. Time for the first smoked pork butt of the year.

Get one pork butt and your favorite rub:


​

Then rub your butt!

​

Let it sit in the refrigerator for a while to let the flavor develop. Take it out to warm up a little while you get the smoker ready, and throw it on the smoker with some lump charcoal and chunks of hickory:

​

Now grab a beer and take a stroll down the street to take a look at the mountain.

​


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 11, 2012)

Rainier, how I miss you. 

The pork looks great. How long are you going to smoke it for?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great I need to get some Dizzy Pig. Nice photos.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 11, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How long are you going to smoke it for?



About 8 hours. Then it goes in a covered roasting pan in a 210 degree (F) oven, and it will stay there until time for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 11, 2012)

Nutt'n like a little BBQ, a beautiful view and some Rayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Neaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 11, 2012)

rub that butt just like that babe!! 

:wink:

Oh mouthwatering 
Beautifull view also.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh boy this threads going to get some hits for sure. Nice butt ya got there Lucretia:biggrin:


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL...

I love butt rubs....:bbq1:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a spicy butt!

I wish I lived near a mountain.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm glad this is what this thread was about. sounds like a good eats there. Nothing like good food some great beer and a great mountain to look at for hours on end. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to slap my butt after rubbing it a bit. Seems to work as a tenderizer :bigeek:


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 11, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> .... I wish I lived near a mountain.



Me too!!!!


----------



## The Edge (Jun 11, 2012)

I love me some butt!!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jun 11, 2012)

Lucretia got butt.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll take a nice pork butt over chicken breasts any day. Yes- that is a metaphor


----------



## tk59 (Jun 12, 2012)

:rofl2:


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 12, 2012)

​


----------



## chinacats (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn Lucretia that looks as nice as the view of the mountain! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 12, 2012)

I like big butts and I can not lie....

Dude, I bet I could down half that plate. Wow!


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that's the way to do pulled pork. You have to make sure there's plenty of the bark mixed in to get that smoked flavor in every bite. Are you hiding a little Southern bloodline that we're not aware of?


----------



## add (Jun 13, 2012)

Now, _that_ is some serious butt to sink your teeth into...


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2012)

That pulled pork looks perfect. I love that you didn't shred it to mush and left it in big chunks, and the bark looks delicious!


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice bark on that butt!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jun 13, 2012)

Was the bark still crispy even though you finished it in the covered roasting pan?

I did my first butt over the weekend and used the America's Test Kitchen method b/c I wasn't familiar with the smoker which required wrapping in it Al foil and finishing it in the oven. After wrapping it in foil, any bark lost all its texture due to being steamed in the foil.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 14, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> Was the bark still crispy even though you finished it in the covered roasting pan?
> 
> I did my first butt over the weekend and used the America's Test Kitchen method b/c I wasn't familiar with the smoker which required wrapping in it Al foil and finishing it in the oven. After wrapping it in foil, any bark lost all its texture due to being steamed in the foil.



That's the nature of the beast. The bark will always soften up if you wrap the meat in foil and leave it wrapped for an extended time. Personally, I don't think that it's necessarily a bad thing though. You still get that smokey flavor, but since it has softened up it blends with the rest of the meat better. You can always remove the bark after pulling the meat from the smoker so it will stay crunchy before wrapping the butt and putting it the oven. This way the bark can be served as an appetizer. The other option is to just finish the cooking in the smoker which is what I do.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 14, 2012)

So much butt talk in this thread, i am about to mail out complimentary knickers!!! Seriously, that looks fantastic!!! Great food and a great view also!!!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 6, 2012)

Jealous! Enjoy you're pork butt in the gorgeous weather! 

omg... I miss Washington. so. much.


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I speak for many of my fellow forumites when I say how disappointed I was when I opened this thread only to find pictures of some stupid pork roast. :evilgrin:


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 6, 2012)

Considering the demographics of this forum, I was overwhelmingly NOT disappointed after I opened this thread "only to find pictures of some stupid pork roast"

Just saying....


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 6, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Considering the demographics of this forum, I was overwhelmingly NOT disappointed after I opened this thread "only to find pictures of some stupid pork roast"
> 
> Just saying....



Yeah, I shudda said, "when I opened this thread, *by Lucrecia...*." Otherwise, we might have found ourselves in the _Deliverence_ forum. :no: :eek2:


----------



## tk59 (Jul 6, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Considering the demographics of this forum, I was overwhelmingly NOT disappointed after I opened this thread "only to find pictures of some stupid pork roast"
> 
> Just saying....


I enjoyed the pics of Lucretia's butt, myself. I wish I coulda gotten a little more up close and personal with it.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 6, 2012)

Just be glad it's pictures of pork, or you'd be reaching for the nearest pointy object to put out your eyes. Around here that could get dangerous...oke1:


----------



## swarfrat (Aug 30, 2012)

found at cafepress:


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 31, 2012)

:rofl: I might have to get one of those.

Have a couple more butts that will probably go on the smoker this weekend.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 5, 2012)

Cafepress has a buy one get one free t-shirt deal that ends today. Code: BOGOTEE

I got this t-shirt:

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/17144755/gut-fish_tshirt


----------



## swarfrat (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## SpikeC (Sep 9, 2012)

A little fruit is good for you!


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;reTx5sqvVJ4]http://youtu.be/reTx5sqvVJ4[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd cooked a couple butts to put in the freezer so we could have bbq in the winter. Then my sister came to visit. Fed her smoked pork the first night. After that when she was offered a selection of items for other meals, she'd say "or there's PORK!". Now gotta run off to the grocery store for more butts for the freezer...


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

One of the best butts I've seen in a while!


----------

